# Can't reply to posts, like posts, or access notifications?



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't even know if this will post. Whenever I type out a reply to someone, and try to post, nothing happens. Same thing happens when I try to "like" or access my notifications. I was able to send a PM, and let's see if I can post a new thread....


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Bugged said:


> yes.you can.>
> 
> ps: Did you find your cat by the way????


Let's try to see if it works now. 

No, I did not . I keep checking multiple social media sites and websites (i.e. spca) every day, and I'm hopeful he'll come back to us and the 5 week old kitten I just took in 2 days ago!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Let's try to see if it works now.
> 
> No, I did not . I keep checking multiple social media sites and websites (i.e. spca) every day, and I'm hopeful he'll come back to us and the 5 week old kitten I just took in 2 days ago!


OK, apparently I can post if I quote someone in the post. ???? I tried to post without a quote and it would not work.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you try posting a reply without quoting here?

~Kay


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Yungster said:


> Can you try posting a reply without quoting here?
> 
> ~Kay


Yep, tried. Not working. I also have no formatting buttons, like if I wanted to make this bold or whatever. And nothing happens when I click on the emoticons either.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you try it now? Toggled a few switches. 
-Philip


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Yungster said:


> Can you try it now? Toggled a few switches.
> -Philip


Nope, still not working. Am I the only one having this problem? 

I rebooted my computer and it is still happening. Would it have something to do with my cookies?? I have been having on and off issues with Chrome, which is the browser I am using. 

I can see I have 13 notifications, but when I click on it, it just goes to "subscriptions" and tells me I have none. Or, if I have a PM, it goes right to that. I'm able to PM.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Yungster, this sounds like the same problem I had a couple of months ago.

For the record, STR, my problem just self corrected after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Nope, still not working. Am I the only one having this problem?
> 
> I rebooted my computer and it is still happening. Would it have something to do with my cookies?? I have been having on and off issues with Chrome, which is the browser I am using.
> 
> I can see I have 13 notifications, but when I click on it, it just goes to "subscriptions" and tells me I have none. Or, if I have a PM, it goes right to that. I'm able to PM.


Have you cleared your cookies lately? It can't hurt.

Kyle


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Yungster said:


> Have you cleared your cookies lately? It can't hurt.
> 
> Kyle


Sorry for not updating! I didn't do anything, but everything started working properly again over the weekend!


----------

